
Hacker Steals MakeUseOf.com Domain, Blackmails Owner  - loowee
http://www.inquisitr.com/7132/hacker-steals-makeuseofcom-domain-blackmails-owner/
======
huhtenberg
It would've been very impressive if this incident were a staged PR stunt.

~~~
ashleyw
Maybe, but it could turn into a nightmare with search engines, I don't think
they'd risk that.

Hope they get the domain back, people like the guy who hijacked it makes me
sick.

------
jws
This is not blackmail. Blackmail is when the villain demands money to refrain
from releasing injurious or compromising injurious information.

This is better described as stealing and ransoming the domain name. If it
becomes popular, then perhaps we can coin the term "namenapping".

But it isn't blackmail. (Well… arguably the revelation that they use GoDaddy
as their registrar is pretty embarassing, but that was public information
already.)

~~~
jamesbritt
"This is not blackmail. "

Nor are the people involved hackers, "Criminals" would be correct.

------
paul9290
That sucks... it seems if you are featured on their great site it funnels to
larger tech sites.

HOpe they get everything straighten out.

A PR stunt ...anything is possible..maybe, but I doubt it!

------
jrockway
I think I would pay the $2000. With hundreds of thousands of dollars of
revenue on the line, it seems like a good investment. Plus, once the hacker
cashes the check, he is that much easier to trace.

~~~
olefoo
Giving in on something like this means you will be victimised again later on.
Once you start paying the danegeld it's hard to get rid of the dane.

~~~
jrockway
The idea is to make it easy for this guy to be arrested, not to make a habit
of sending random people money.

I don't buy things advertised in spam, but I keep getting it anyway.

This sort of scam is like spam. It is easy to perpetrate the scam and hard to
be penalized for it, so it isn't going to go away. Send a few emails and you
have a chance of someone mailing you $2000 and probably not getting caught.
Not a bad deal for the criminal.

~~~
Hexstream
"it isn't going to go away"

With people like you who give in swiftly, no, it isn't going to go away.

~~~
loowee
I agree with you HexStream.

------
PStamatiou
Changing my gmail password right now.. k thanks.

